# Ams check



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone received their check yet?


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep... ACH on the 16th!

2nd to last one at that; as we have official wrote them off this week :thumbup:

Morons are still sending work..... Payment was never the issue; it was the cubicle monkeys that reply to your email in the morning for an access issue and then email you an hour later asking why the job is late :blink:

Can't winterize a property from the drive way :glare:

If your in Omaha... AMS is hiring :whistling2:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, right on time.*

Even my small check from MAAG sent regular mail(free) was here on Tues. They charge for ACH so I can wait an extra day or two.


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> Even my small check from MAAG sent regular mail(free) was here on Tues. They charge for ACH so I can wait an extra day or two.


Have my new contract with MAAG. Any words of advice?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*They seem OK. Screwed up my invoice. Fixed it on the phone*



little mama said:


> Have my new contract with MAAG. Any words of advice?


right away, cut check and sent it with that days mail, didn't even make me submit approval. I was impressed. But, I don't know that much, the whole switch was a surprise to me and many others from what I hear.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

65 day just received my 1st check for a quarter of the work I did love Ams


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Good for you!!!.. :whistling2: Coulda gave them another 15% and got it sooner.....:whistling2:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Please keep us uodated on how thw quitting goes*



LawnMowerMan said:


> Yep... ACH on the 16th!
> 
> 2nd to last one at that; as we have official wrote them off this week :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'm interested in seeing what kind of $h#t they try to pull. Just in case I decide to fire them in the future.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't fire them on the spot or you can expect your current receivables to "shrink". Slow your orders down to a trickle so that when you finally shut things down, they have little to nothing owed you they can take back.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Don't fire them on the spot or you can expect your current receivables to "shrink". Slow your orders down to a trickle so that when you finally shut things down, they have little to nothing owed you they can take back.


Sadly we have tried that and they just don't get it, ask for the furthest to be re-assigned; does not happen. Ask to be topped off at a set number and they add more.

From conversations with brokers, we are not the only AMS vendors in the our metro doing this... Several of the top players in our area are doing the same. I have done recent wints at properties I do not normally service, these have not been mowed or cleaned since late August or early Sept!

12" grass, now topped with heavy leaves. Dry freshers, leaves, cobwebs and mold thru out in the interiors! 

FM will drop them after the next cycle!

AMS just does not care, the tops made their millions and will just crawl off to another venture 

They can have my Nov invoice, loss is a tax write off and much cheaper then paying for a divorce, heart surgery or an aneurism :innocent:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LawnMowerMan said:


> They can have my Nov invoice, loss is a tax write off and much cheaper then paying for a divorce, heart surgery or an aneurism :innocent:


That is what they are counting on.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> That is what they are counting on.


They can have it! 

I spend more on guns, ammo, red box and nights out with my beautiful lady!

With out lawns I am just rubbing 2 sticks together hoping for a spark, Nov has just been CRAP as far as AMS work goes. $20 for a clean just goes so far :blink:

No fall clean up's, no gutter cleanings this season.... REALLY.... 

Back to them letting it all go to crap!!!!!!

Phuck them!

AMS is not my only income! 

Every business needs to change their model to survive as economics change!


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

That pretty much where I am at!!!


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

ALS9386 said:


> That pretty much where I am at!!!


Move to Omaha...

Craigs list ad :whistling2:

"*Preservation Company Seeking Hard Workers *


_ Preservation company seeking sub contractors to complete work all over the Area. If you are a HARD WORKER and looking to make a lot of money being your own boss then make sure you contact us.
_ _
property secures
clean outs
landscaping
lots more
If you are a motivated, and hard working than you can excel in this industry
_ _
1099 sub contracting position 
_ _
Please respond with your name, PHONE NUMBER, and little bit about your experience in the industry _

_ Compensation: $4000 to $8000 per month"_


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

LawnMowerMan said:


> Move to Omaha...
> 
> Craigs list ad :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Oh boy. If you want to make a lot of money. Contact them.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

On my way! Can't wait to lose money there too!! Lol


----------

